# The Beatles



## Kajudo (Apr 3, 2008)

About 5 months ago I discovered them, ya'know, I see them everywhere but I never got to really listening their music.

And now I seem like a friggin' Beatles fangirl :roll:

I don't know, I'd like to see if there any other Beatles lover around, and if you are one, to post your favorite Beatles tune.

Anyway, I can't say just one, so I 'll just say 5!
_
Hey Jude, All you need is Love, With a little Help from my Friends, Strawberry Fields Forever and I am the Walrus.
_


:wink:


----------



## Kelsh (Apr 3, 2008)

The Beatles are probably the best thing that happened to the hippies. Other than weed.


----------



## codewolf (Apr 3, 2008)

the beatles are legindary, and i aint saying that cos im from the UK XD their music was actually that.... music.


----------



## Nocturne (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone looking for a good introduction to the beatles should just watch their rooftop concert:

Part1: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ea6ZcfJspcI

Part2: http://youtube.com/watch?v=xINfAYiWVhU&feature=related

Part3: http://youtube.com/watch?v=pd8JYA4MvlQ&feature=related

I don't really like most of their earlier stuff (songs like "I want to hold your hand"), but their later stuff is awesome.


----------



## Mayfurr (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, the Beatles are great! And if you want to watch a really good couple of Beatles films, I can recommend "Yellow Submarine" and "A Hard Day's Night". Absolutely brilliant on DVD and surround sound!

The Beatles "Love" album out now is pretty awesome too - great mashups of Beatles hits for Cirque d Soliel.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Apr 3, 2008)

codewolf said:
			
		

> their music was actually that.... music.


Odd how music turns out to be music, isn't it?


----------



## codewolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Eshmasesh said:
			
		

> codewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know what i mean, it wasnt the crap that is spewed out by most artists nowadays, its what i would call *REAL* Music.


----------



## Aldog076 (Apr 3, 2008)

my father LOVED THEM.... had all there albums ..on the Big records ..i dont know what there called but its those big Black disks has had the one when their were young then the one 10 years l8er..i have them now.. there proby worth alot but dam im never selling them..priceless.. Hard days night" for the win "Help"


----------



## Jelly (Apr 3, 2008)

Aldog076 said:
			
		

> my father LOVED THEM.... had all there albums ..on the Big records ..i dont know what there called but its those big Black disks has had the one when their were young then the one 10 years l8er..i have them now.. there proby worth alot but dam im never selling them..priceless.. Hard days night" for the win "Help"



As I fossilize while reading this...


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 3, 2008)

Beatles ftw.

I never really checked them out.. thought they were lame. After watching Across the Universe, I went through this totally perspective-altering revolution in musical tastes, and I have a strong appreciation for them now.

I like a lot of their music.. Strawberry Fields, Revolution, and Across the Universe, of course, are some of my favorites.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Apr 3, 2008)

The Beatles are one of the best bands ever, IMHO.

My favorite songs from them are: _Can't Buy me Love_, _A Hard Day's Night_, _Yesterday_, _Yellow Submarine_, _Penny Lane_, and _All You Need is Love_.


----------



## Kajudo (Apr 4, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Beatles ftw.
> 
> I never really checked them out.. thought they were lame. After watching Across the Universe, I went through this totally perspective-altering revolution in musical tastes, and I have a strong appreciation for them now.
> 
> I like a lot of their music.. Strawberry Fields, Revolution, and Across the Universe, of course, are some of my favorites.



I saw the movie some days ago, it was totally awesome! It just made me love them more...

Aw, I'd do anything to have them back and go to a single concert  They totally marked an era.

Ya'know, _there's nothing you can do that can't be done._


----------



## Katana2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Personally, I didn't care much for *Across The Universe* (the film). Cirque Du Soleil's *Love* is a far better experience; every emotional response *Universe* gave me was through a *Love* flashback. Anyways, I pretty much grew up with The Beatles. _Sgt. Pepper's_, _White Album_, and _Abbey Road_ are probably my favorite three albums of theirs. They're all equally kooky and equally mature. Lennon's solo albums are all really good, and McCartney's _All The Best_ is really terrific (which, unfortunately, says a fair bit about his albums as a whole). It's sad that their music has been reduced to commercial blips (a lot of it, in any case), and nobody really cares about the full albums.



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> As I fossilize while reading this...



It physically hurts me when my peers talk about "big black discs" as if they were the monolith from *2001*.


----------



## Kajudo (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, I just bought "Love" even if doesn't include new tracks, it's really a good album and the classics just sound better.

So, Katana2, you saw Cirque Du Solei's Love? That's awesome! I really want to see it, it's a shame there's no such thing to do it where I live and it'd be too expensive to travel just to see it  Anyway, I am sure I'll see it someday, or at least I hope I do.


----------



## Katana2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, considering two Beatles are dead, new tracks aren't really a possibility, ha. It's a great mash-up, though. The show is incredible, although it will defenitely will never be a travelling show, because it's designed specifically for the theater in which it is located, and vice-versa (eg, a massive sun that rises into the ceiling, huge canvas flowers that fold out of the stage, giant screens all around on the back). What I love most about the show is how it's not just a show but an experience. You hear that a lot about other things (IMAX EXPERIENCE LOL EVEREST), but it doesn't really apply to most of them. It certainly applies to *Love*, though. If you ever do go see it, make sure to spend big on seats closer to the stage (it doesn't matter what side), because when you're that involved it's incredibly intense and affecting.

Yeah, *Across The Universe* is an incredibly sucky movie in comparison. If it affected you, *Love* will do it tenfold.


----------



## Emil (Apr 4, 2008)

I hate the Beatles. The only song of theirs I like is Eleanor Rigby.


----------



## hunter23 (Apr 4, 2008)

the beatles are cool in my book.my fave of the beatles is nowhere man because i am one


----------



## Kajudo (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, I don't remember where, but I read that in some DVD, 2 new tracks were included that were originally demos of John songs with instruments by the remaining Beatles.


----------



## Mayfurr (Apr 6, 2008)

Kajudo said:
			
		

> Well, I don't remember where, but I read that in some DVD, 2 new tracks were included that were originally demos of John songs with instruments by the remaining Beatles.



"Free as a Bird" and "Real Love", if I recall correctly.

I remember when I was working in Japan, the apartment block that I was living in had a 24h4 Beatles cable radio station - wall to wall, continuous, commercial-free Beatles! Brilliant!

BTW, my favourite Beatles songs include "Glass Onion" and "Hey Bulldog".


----------



## Woofi (Apr 6, 2008)

Eleanor Rigby FTW. 

Across the Universe (movie) was glorified shit, but the Beatles kick ass.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't really name specifics.  I like a lot of different songs by them for different reasons. I could try to list the albums I have off the top of my head, though:
White Album
Abby Road
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
Meet the Beatles
Beatle's Second Album
Magical Mystery Tour
Beatles 1
Help!
Let It Be Naked


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 7, 2008)

I love practically every Beatles song and yes, I loved the Across the Universe movie.


----------



## Wolfbane (Apr 7, 2008)

One word: PENNYLANE! ^_^


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't like Across the universe all too much. 
It was overhyped, and it didn't have the beatles auroa to it. I felt like they tried way too hard to wrap the songs around a loose plot. I mean c'mon... that girl singing I wanna hold your hand... I felt like they just wanted to stick in an obligitory lesbian scene. it was all quite a bit of molly coddling. 

Anyway I love the white album the most. 
Lately I've had Taxman stuck in my head, followed by Martha My Dear, I'm happy just to dance with you, Bungalow Bill and if I fell in love with you

My parents got me into the beatles and as long as I can remember I've loved em


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 14, 2008)

The Beatles wrote a lot of great songs, but for the most part I find their performances of those songs to be. . . lacking. I think that _All you need is Love_ would be my favourite of their songs, in any case. I also like _Eight Days a Week_ quite a bit, and _Blackbird_ is fantastic as well.


----------



## RedVein (Apr 17, 2008)

I wanted to watch *Across the Universe*, but my boyfriend told me that going to las vages and watching this show called *Love* would be a greter experiance, but I would still like to watch *Across the Universe* I dont know, it looks awesome to me. I am sure that one day I will go and watch *Love*.
Also the beatles, I heard of them but I never really heard their music until I got with my boyfriend, and I must say that they are pretty awesome. I saw a couple of clips from the Yellow Submarine and I really liked the music that was playing, and that art work was amazingly odd.


----------



## Calhanthirs (Apr 18, 2008)

Beatles? Yeah, I rather enjoy their music as well. Can't really say I have a favorite though.
Lets see here what do I have/have seen.
1. Please Please me (Meh.)
2. For Sale (getting a little better when they stopped doing cover songs, but still, other than harmonization quality, not much to get wowed about. .)
3. Rubber Soul (A little more artistic freedom is offered to the boys, sounds good, but not as good as the next. I)
4.  Revolver (boo-yeah now we're getting somewhere! 
5. Sgt Peppers. (artistically a very interesting CD.)
6. White Album: (Really shows off the wide variety of styles they can do.
7. Abbey Road (My paws down favorite of theirs.)
8. Let it be: (a nice little 'Hey, we said good-bye, but here's an encore for ya.' album. .)
9. Yellow Submarine (Few good tunes, but mostly musical mickey-mousing.)
10. Magical Mystery Tour: (Tends to drag in a quite a few places.)
11. Beatles Anthology I-III on CD. Interesting, historically to hear their early, early work back when they were known as the Quarrymen, with Stu Sutcliffe, and Pete Best, and Paul was stil James McCaurtney, and Ringo was still Richard, and hearing them correct flub-ups in the studio.
12. The BBC Mono-recordings: Sometimes the host of the radio show, due to time constraints, came across as a real a-hole. 
13. Hard Days night: Love the song, and the scene on the train when they're playing cards. The 'Running, Jumping, and Standing Still film' on the old VHS is something I really wish I could get my hands on again.
14. Help! I suspect this film may have broadly influenced the creation of the Monkees. LIke the 'You've got to hide your love away' song from it though.
15. Yellow Submarine: probably technically not even Beatles. An example of what happens when you don't care to watch what people are doing with your work.
16. Magical Mystery Tour: Ouch. I'll watch Yellow Submarine over this any day. Although the military parade manouver scene causes paroxysms of laughter. It's the same actor as who played the scientist in Help! (The one who said "This is what we get for teaching science by television.")
17. I"ve got a book of all their sheet music.
18. Another book whos title escapes me.
19. A book on John Lennon, full of variout bits you can pull out such as faux national flags (all white flag: Kudos if you can name that nationl), early report cards, letters etc..)
Beatles-Related stuff:
1 Bugs and Friends Sing the Beatles: They butcher alot of tunes Loony Toons style, but there's alot of inside jokes that only a Beatles fan would catch.
2. The Rutles: thinly veiled mockumentary of the Beatles with 'Host' Eric Idle,  and a cast of SNL regulars from the '70s. George Harrison even makes an appearance in it.
3.  The Point--little animated feature from the '70s with George Harrison playing the role of the Father and the Narrator.
  I've also seen the Youtube series on their roof top concert, and for something really painful to watch, you can also look up Beatles Cartoon on Youtube.


----------



## Zaibatsu (Apr 18, 2008)

Definitely a good band, but I don't really think they deserved all the fame they got. Not saying that they're bad, just not the best.

Anyways, I'd say my favorite song by them is Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 18, 2008)

Overrated.


----------

